# Letzte Hilfe!



## Loobin (16. Mai 2009)

Hey...
so ich bins es jetzt zum letzten mal.
ich hab eben mein Dirt verkauft für 650.
such schon die ganze Woche nach einem guten BMX.
nach vielen Tipps hab ich mich nun für das FIT TRL3 entschieden.
ich möchte mir ein BMX schon nächste Woche bestellen.
also ist das FIT für max.600 gut oder habt ihr immer noch was um mich zu überbieten?
freu mich auf eure tipps!
und bitte nicht aufregen dass ich wieder ein thread aufgemacht habe, ich will nur nicht 600 für irgendein scheiß ausgeben!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## L_AIR (17. Mai 2009)

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/00012

stolen heater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loobin (17. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ich bestell mir jetzt am Montag das FIT!
weiß jemand ne Seite wo ich es am besten bestellen soll?


----------



## smu. (17. Mai 2009)

hallo,

ich hätte mal ne frage, und zwar wie ihr diese bmx findet

http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauchte-fahrraeder.php?fahrrad_details=1&FahrradID=1234


----------



## Hertener (17. Mai 2009)

Nur mal so btw:
Mir gefällt das Stolen Heater. Und der Preis ist wirklich attraktiv.


----------



## smu. (17. Mai 2009)

also findest du es gut??^^


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2009)

hat er nicht gesagt, oder ?
mein gott, so schwer kann es doch nicht sein, dass bmx zu bestellen was einem selber gefällt.


----------



## smu. (17. Mai 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> hat er nicht gesagt, oder ?
> mein gott, so schwer kann es doch nicht sein, dass bmx zu bestellen was einem selber gefällt.


ja schon, aber ich will hald kein billig bmx haben, mit dem ich nicht tricksen kann, weil was bringt es mir wenn ich es hab aber ich nicht damit fahren bzw. tricksen kann.


----------



## qam (17. Mai 2009)

Du kannst auch mit nem Stadtrad tricksen.. Das ist dann nur schwieriger und das Teil wird wahrscheinlich kaputt gehen.


----------



## smu. (17. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit nem Stadtrad tricksen.. Das ist dann nur schwieriger und das Teil wird wahrscheinlich kaputt gehen.


ja des is schon kla, deswegen gibt´s ja bmxs.
abba ich brauch hald auch eins, das leicht ist.


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2009)

und einen rechtschreibkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (17. Mai 2009)

coco schreibt mir aus der Seele.
So als Tipp: Es gibt in diesem Forum 2 Threads, die dir helfen selber herauszufinden welches Bike nun gut oder nicht gut ist.


----------



## smu. (17. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> coco schreibt mir aus der Seele.
> So als Tipp: Es gibt in diesem Forum 2 Threads, die dir helfen selber herauszufinden welches Bike nun gut oder nicht gut ist.


ja sry abba ich bin neu hier.


----------



## holmar (17. Mai 2009)

entschuldigt nicht deine orthographiesche vergewaltigung


----------



## qam (17. Mai 2009)

Eben weil du neu bist, solltest du dich erst mal umkucken, dann kannste immer noch Fragen stellen...


----------



## lennarth (17. Mai 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> entschuldigt nicht deine orthographiesche vergewaltigung


gerade bei solchen sätzen würde ich besonders aufpassen,dass ich nicht selber einen fehler reinhaue


----------



## qam (17. Mai 2009)

Ist bestimmt gewollt. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung. Jetzt sag bitte nichts, was mich enttäuschen könnte, holmar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2009)

abba isch will doch nua ein behemx was gut zum trixxn und tucknohander machn is.
billig, gut und leicht. gibts da keeeeeeeeinen der ne ahnung hat?
wer was waiiiiiiiz biite melden ma schadzyhs


----------



## holmar (17. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt gewollt. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung. Jetzt sag bitte nichts, was mich enttäuschen könnte, holmar.



meinst du sowas wie "manchmal geht mein ego mit mir durch"?
selbstverständlich wollte ich mich nur auf soweit wie möglich auf das nivea von smu herab begeben damit er mich versteht.


----------



## lightmetal (17. Mai 2009)

smu hat übrigens nichts mit dem Threadersteller zu tun dessen Frage eigentlich hier abgehandelt werden sollte.

Das Fit ist super in der Preisklasse meiner Meinung nach eins der Besten. Aber schau dir auch mal noch Kink an. 

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/index.php?cPath=22_59_133&sort=3a&page=6


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> auf das nivea



du meinst wohl niewoh


----------



## holmar (17. Mai 2009)

jedenfalls nicht das gerumpel das bei rosmann im regal steht


----------



## Loobin (19. Mai 2009)

Hilfe! Wo gibts es das noch in schwarz das fit trl3 ?????


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Nirgendwo nach letztem Erkenntnisstand. Jetzt machs doch nicht von der Farbe abhängig.


----------



## Loobin (19. Mai 2009)

Man!
Ja weiß nicht, alle meinen dass weiß voll schnell dreckig wird und gelb !?
wie fidnet ihr das denn in weiß?


----------



## qam (19. Mai 2009)

Das Weiß schnell dreckig wird, ist wohl das bullshitigste Argument etwas nicht zu kaufen, das ich jemals gehört habe.
Ich hab gehört, es gibt sowas, das nennt sich putzen... aber wahrscheinlich nur Gerücht!
Also wirklich, so ein Argument darf ja wohl mal nicht zählen...
Im Übrigen, wenn man es genau nimmt, wird Weiß nicht schneller dreckig als andere Farben, man sieht es nur eher!


----------



## Loobin (19. Mai 2009)

Ja, weil mein helm zum Beispiel nach der Zeit gelblich geworden ist, genauso wie das mit weißen griffen, weißen sättel usw ist!
Aber mir gefällt das schwarz einfahc besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (19. Mai 2009)

Dann ist Weiß doch eh keine Option.


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Wieso wir? Du musst es gut finden.
Fahrräder werden generell schmutzig, lassen sich aber auch putzen.


----------



## Loobin (19. Mai 2009)

Ich find das schwarze so geil!
Aber was soll ich jetzt machen?
Gibts nicht mehr, und ein anderes zu kaufen was mir nicht so gut gefäält is ja iwie *******!


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Dann kaufs und lackier es. Mach hier mal nun kein Drama drauß.


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Letzter Vorschlag.... United Supreme.

http://www.la-finca-distribution.de...a_bmx_united-supreme-grey-with-poster-dvd.jpg


----------



## Loobin (19. Mai 2009)

Jap auch nicht schlecht 
Vielleicht bestell das ein Geschäft nach das trl3 oder ich kaufs halt in weiß!
aber auf jeden fall DANKE für eure hilfe!


----------



## Loobin (19. Mai 2009)

WUHUZUUU! ich hol mir jetzt das TRL SIGNATURE fÃ¼r 650 â¬


----------



## holmar (19. Mai 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loobin (19. Mai 2009)

Danke xD
habs mir eben bestellt!
Hoffe das klappt alles, ich tuh dann Bilder rein wenn ichs hab!


----------



## qam (19. Mai 2009)

Wozu? Niemand möchte Komplettbikes sehen. Die kann man sich auch im Shop ankucken, wenn man das wollte.


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Aber wenn der Hintergrund stimmt? Ich hätte da schon einen Vorschlag....


----------



## RISE (19. Mai 2009)

Wieder auf, nachdem man mich als Spielverderber bezeichnet hat. Dafür lackiert der Betreffende jetzt sein Rad rosa.


----------

